# Skype : Désactiver vignette video miniature



## fanfouetfr74 (31 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,  

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de masquer ou désactivé la  miniature de la video du correspondant quand skype est en fond, j'ai  désactivé ttes les notification visuelles mais cela ne change rien 


Meilleurs voeux de fin d'années à tous

Je vous remercie d'avance, 
fanfouet


----------

